# Bottle pics



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, I just figured I would post some pics of some of my favorite sodas because I am home and bored out of my mind. Hope you enjoy. Kevin


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 30, 2010)

Bored, eh? I know the feeling! Thanks for sharing these pics.. beauties, all!! Envy levels increased to maximum sustainable threshold, Kev!! []


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

p


----------



## bottle man (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry for the horrible pics.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 30, 2010)

Have to pause a moment to wipe my chin, the drool is getting on the keyboard...........


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Kev,..those bottles ARE drool worthy. Wow,.....might make me consider adding a few colored sodas, etc... to my collection, (I'll bet none of those come cheap!)


----------



## LC (Oct 31, 2010)

I did not see that much wrong witht he pics Bottleman , thanks for the post , that is a nice collection of colored sodas . Sodas are one of my favorite bottles, love the paneled ones .


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice bottles for sure.  There is a Savannah, Ga squat soda at the flea market down the street.  He want's several bills for that....[]


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm drooling too! Love the Tweddles(I collect these) and the Gilletts.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you were bored, 'cause I appreciate you sharing those with us.


----------



## idigjars (Nov 1, 2010)

Gorgeous bottles.  Thank you for sharing the pics with us.  Paul


----------



## bottle man (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies. Maybe I will do pics of more later. I have some historical flasks and figural bitters which I collect mostly. Thanks again to all. Kevin


----------



## Stardust (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, for sharing.....it's always nice to see what someone else has. []


----------

